# Chariot Reference Site



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis/00023.html

Motherload of Chariot pics, many in color.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Great selection of images. Pity they're so small.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Great selection of images. Pity they're so small.


They vary in size.

Note here the tracks on the real thing are NOT red... no sign of red anywhere... You can also see the grousers every little bit.

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Chariot 45 9-16-4.jpg.jpg


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Interesting photo, the full size Pod to the left under the tarp and what's left of the Spindrift set to the right.

Makes you wish you had a time machine to go back to the Fox lot to see all this first hand.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

gojira61 said:


> IMakes you wish you had a time machine to go back to the Fox lot to see all this first hand.


I'll say.

That's a great shot.

What's that thing between the Pod and the Spindrift? At first glance it appears to be something left over from the Fantastic Voyage body "exteriors," but it's hard to tell for certain.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> What's that thing between the Pod and the Spindrift? At first glance it appears to be something left over from the Fantastic Voyage body "exteriors," but it's hard to tell for certain.


That's what I was thinking, maybe part of the inner ear set.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I think it may be the large heart valve miniature.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

That rear end tilt on the chariot is nice. That's how I remember it. Anybody planning on putting that tilit in their Mobius Chariot? Wouldn't mind having the Spindrift in my back yard!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

It would be great to put steel spring suspension in each axel. That would be a great opportunity to add that bit of butt sag.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I always thought that was part of the Time Tunnel thingy


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

No, no traces of red on the tracks, but the ones that would show it are b&w. Except for the last one, loading the Chariot in Island in the Sky? Treads look uniformly dark there, but I'm waiting, hoping, for more photos.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

gojira61 said:


>


Yeah, the thing in the middle is the heart valve from F.V...










Gives you some idea how large those miniature sets were.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Yeah, the thing in the middle is the heart valve from F.V...
> Gives you some idea how large those miniature sets were.


Wow, great call.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Er, that isn't the "heart valve" miniature from FV, its the interior of the giant sea snail shell from "Doctor Dolittle".


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Lol, well they certainly fooled me.

BTW, did you take that shot Phil? This is the first time I've laid eyes on it.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Back in those years the Fox back lot must have been something to behold.

All that history just baking in the sun.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

What's that between the pod, and the Dolittle snail?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Looks like stage flats to me.

I'd post a sexier theory, but know-it-all Phil would just come along and spoil it.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

gojira61 said:


> Back in those years the Fox back lot must have been something to behold.
> 
> All that history just baking in the sun.


A bit off-topic, but the New York street set built for _Hello, Dolly!_ stood for about 25 years after that picture was made. The period building facades were clearly visible from Pico Boulevard on the south side of the property until they were torn down in the mid-1990s. The set was used in several other Fox productions including 1972's _Up the Sandbox_, and an obscure Irwin Allen TV pilot about time-traveling doctors (yes, that's what I said) who go back to Chicago just before the great 1871 fire to find the cure for a mysterious plague. Or something like that. When the two guys materialized on the elevated train platform, I expected them to break into a chorus of "Before the Parade Passes By"!


----------

